# Which decoder should one choose in 2022?



## LFnOCE (11 mo ago)

Hello, while not wanting to open a rat's nest, I do have a question about DCC+sound decoders and which a new person should choose? I am not new to N scale but coming back to it since the 1990's and BOY, everything is better and going electronic, which is fine but the choices are rather staggering . For instance on the new Kato FEF-3 coming I see LoK and TCS decoders offered , but I gather only the LOK actually has sound? Some of the many vendors offer multiple "install" options when buying so I was curious about various members "opinions" on which to choose when there is a choice? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

TCS makes sound decoders. But the pre-install offering might be that the TCS is DCC non-sound while the Lok is DCC+sound? Or maybe not. The price difference would easily indicate as much. 
IIRC (and hopefully do) Larry Puckett the DCC Guy (on youtube) says that for steam locos the TCS ones are the best. But Loksound is very popular.


----------



## Silverexpress (Feb 17, 2020)

Having Digitrax, TCS, MRC, Soundtraxx, Zimo and Loksound decoders in my locos...I'd have to say that Loksound is the base standard for all. It's simply the best out today. I'll be converting all my locos in the coming years to Loksound period.

What's make ESU Loksound the best....

1. Sound decoders are re-programmable. You can download nearly any locomotive out there anytime you want. You can purchase a blank decoder or have the sound set you want preloaded by the vendor (if they offer the service). The database of sound sets is immense and well researched. The techs and engineers are constantly updating the sounds with actual recordings. Go to their YouTube video channel and check out actual recording sessions.

2. You'll receive free updates. This includes decoder firmware, sound sets, application software etc..... the company as a whole strives on continual improvements which you receive for free. However, you pay for it when you purchase the hardware - decoders and the programmer. The price is comparable to the rest but you definitley get much more.

3. They offer a multitude of interfaces. You can go hardwired if your inclined, or choose many of the other plug and play options; however some depend on the loco manufacturer. You can literally unplug a decoder and plug it into another loco, download the appropriate sound set, tune it or load your saved settings and go.

4. They now offer a handful of direct drop in boards for n-scale.

5. Speed control is easy to tune. They even offer a self tuning feature. Bar none the slow motor control is unequaled by others. (I'll post info on a Bachmann n-scale 0-6-0 that I installed a Loksound V5 Nano in. One of the worst steamers out there and it's become the jewel of my excursions fleet - a complete transformation!)

6. The function set truly turns your model into behaving just like the real thing! If you have diesels I highly suggest you invest in a Protothrottle, and when coupled with a Loksound decoder this hobby becomes as addicting as crack. (Not that I've taken this drug - just a saying). It's as real as you'll ever get besides getting into the real thing.

7. Major manufacturers now offer models that come with ESU.

8. Here is a video of mine,

[



]

It's my Bachmann n-scale 0-6-0 that I installed a Loksound V5 decoder in. One of the smallest steamers out there and it's become the jewel of my excursions fleet because of this decoder - a complete transformation!

I'll let you research the others to see if they even come close to any of the items above!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I agree with what has been said about ESU Loksound. These are infinitely programmable and are easy to configure with the Lokprogrammer, and can also be detail programmed by using only the Lokprogrammer software on your PC and your DCC controller.

I don't think there is another company manufacturing a decoder and software as sophisticated and versatile as ESU. Zimo would be next on the list, but their programmer is almost twice the cost of the Lokprogrammer, but are also at the top end of decoders.

ESU is also reliable and robust and have a two year no-questions-asked replacement warranty.


----------

